

Show HN: iPhone app to fight or pay parking tickets - Danilka
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ticketburner/id834451601?mt=8

======
mitchellh
I can't think of it off the top of my head and Google is failing me but I seem
to remember some website that will flight your traffic-related tickets for
you, and you only pay if they end up saving it. Does this ring a bell to
anyone?

~~~
jaredsohn
[http://www.getfixed.me](http://www.getfixed.me)

------
vertak
How does the app gather information about your outstanding tickets? Do you
have to input them by hand? Does it scrape some public database, and if so do
we have to wait for you to add our city in order for us to use it?

~~~
ceejayoz
If you review the screenshots it shows
[http://a4.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/02/4a/3f/024a3f20-8...](http://a4.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple6/v4/02/4a/3f/024a3f20-8457-d58b-0a36-65bdd882bfb4/screen568x568.jpeg)
indicating that you take a photo of the citation.

------
tass
How does this work? Do you pay per 'fight'? Pay a fee per 'pay'?

Sounds like a great idea, but there's not much info on the app store or
website.

~~~
Danilka
10% of the ticket to fight it. Paying fee is a regular Stripe payment
processing fee of 30 cents + 0.31%

------
jason_slack
Wasn't there a company called "GovWorks.com" that aimed to fill this space a
long while ago?

